

Ask HN: Sunsetting Google Apps Accounts? - thebiglebrewski

Google Apps accounts cost $5&#x2F;user&#x2F;month. We have a bunch of &quot;dead&quot; users since we have teachers that start and stop teaching, but occasionally we have to bring them back.<p>I&#x27;d love a tool that, for a small one-time fee, backups a user&#x27;s account and allows it to be restored in one click if they ever &quot;come back from the dead&quot;. All the tools I&#x27;ve seen charge a monthly fee for this kind of service. Any ideas?
======
sumodirjo
When we delete a user on google apps it will offer to transfer drive ownership
to another users. We have File Sharing user that will be the new owner of all
documents of the deleted user.

For emails you can export data from Google
([https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3024190?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3024190?hl=en))
but I have no idea how to import.

You might also want to look at Spanning ([http://spanning.com/products/google-
apps-backup/](http://spanning.com/products/google-apps-backup/))

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thanks for your reply! Spanning looks good but charges $40/user/year whereas
I'm looking for a one-time fee solution.

